# Football name and number problems



## ckfe (Oct 2, 2015)

Can anyone give me advice on printing names and numbers on the back of football shirts please, I'm having a nightmare! Two main problems are that when i press it the image of the club badge presses the image through to the other side. I've tried putting cardboard in the shirt but the cardboard bends with the heat and makes it difficult. The other problem I've got is that after taking 20 mins just to get the letters and number in the right place they move out of place at the tiniest movement of the shirt and end up wonky. Help please!


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Use a Heat Printing Pillow inside the jersey to keep the image from coming through the other side. You can try to use thermal tape to keep the letters in place.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Use a pillow inside the shirt. Press the shirt for 2-3 seconds without the number to heat the shirt and then place the number on the hot shirt. The adhesive should hold it in place to press it that way.


----------

